# PHP-Debugger für Eclipse eingerichtet - mysql Problem



## TS-JC (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein kubuntu am Laufen mit apache2 drauf.
Nun würd ich gern in Eclipse einen PHP-Debugger integrieren.
Habe ein wenig gegoogelt und folgeden gefunden:
http://www.php-debugger.com/dbg/downloads.php 

Die Datei php_dbg.dll habe ich in /usr/local/lib/php/extensions kopiert.

Die php.ini habe ich daraufhin so editiert:

```
extension_dir = /usr/local/lib/php/extensions
[debugger]
extension=php_dbg.dll
debugger.enabled=On
debugger.profiler_enabled=On
debugger.timeout_seconds=600
debugger.JIT_enabled=Off
debugger.JIT_host=clienthost
debugger.JIT_clientport=7869
```

Rückmeldung der php_info()


> This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
> Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2007 Zend Technologies
> with DBG v2.15.5, (C) 2000,2007, by Dmitri Dmitrienko


Also so, wie es sein soll.

Doch nun t mysql nicht mehr. 





> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()



Ich denke es liegt am extension Ordner, aber kp wie der sonst einzustellen ist, vorher war die Variable ja nicht definiert.

Nunja, hat jemand ne Idee oder eine Alternative für mich?
thx4help


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2009)

Um PHP zu debuggen nutze ich XDebug, welches ich Dir durchaus empfehlen kann und auch von Eclipse (PDT) unterstuetzt wird.

Hab auch mal drueber gebloggt.


----------



## TS-JC (24. März 2009)

thx für den Hinweis, habe es mal getestet. BIn jedoch nicht weit gekommen 

Also xdebug installiert und laut phpinfo auch am laufen.
Nun rein in eclipse, neues Projekt und Datei anlegen.
Dann Debug -> Debug configurations -> Neue anlegen
Server Debugger = xDebug
File = /test/file.php (Projekt heisst test)
Auto generate = aus

Klicke ich nun Debug, so öffnet sich im Browser der localhost und nicht meine Datei.
Die kann ich nun anwählen, jedoch wird der gesetzte Breakpoint nicht erkannt.
Die Test Datei habe ich aus einer Anleitung:

```
<?php
    function test(){
        echo "Called @ ".xdebug_call_file().
        ":".xdebug_call_line()." from".
        xdebug_call_function();
    }

    test();
?>
```

Ergebnis:
Called @ /var/www/test/file.php:8 from{main}

Habe nun einmal die Debug Perspektive aufgemacht, da steht zwar das der Debug Modus läuft, aber das wars auch, ich kann den nur anhalten.

Tjo nun ist quasi Ende bei mir.. hab keine Ahnung 
Hast ne Idee wo das Problem sein könnte?


----------



## TS-JC (25. März 2009)

Hmm Breakpoints laufen nun finaly 
Aber ich bekomme die Meldung das der Editor für php scheinbar nicht geöffnet werden kann.
Sprich ich sehe nicht in welcher Zeile ich bin, kann jedoch locker durchsteppen..


----------

